# diet for growing a large red



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

My natts are 1 1/2 inches now I'm about to take them off bloodworms and krill. I plan on feeding them talapia, shrimp, catfish soaked in vita chem. Is this a good diet to get my reds big?

Also when can I start feeding my p's beefheart? I read that if you feed them beefheart too soon it could mess up their digestion.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I don't feed beefheart but the rest sounds real good only thing I would add is some pellets


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I got them on hikari gold pellets now


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the best way to get big healthy looking natts is to feed them a healthy diet, provide excellent water quality, and be patient... don't power feed or feed foods that are high in fat (salmon, beefheart, etc.) just to beef them up, because then they grow too fast and they look horrible.


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

True enough ...I feed stricly frozen white fish...pellets and frozen bloodworm and my little guys are abot 2 inches now and look great.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> the best way to get big healthy looking natts is to feed them a healthy diet, provide excellent water quality, and be patient... don't power feed or feed foods that are high in fat (salmon, beefheart, etc.) just to beef them up, because then they grow too fast and they look horrible.


So will the diet I mentioned in my first post be good with beefheart once a month


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm new to this bro ...not sure but I say that is up to you ....sure why not, they seem to grow at a fast rate regardless. I would just make sure not to feed to many live feeders ...for a treat one in a blue moon for entertainment ...lol. But be careful that the feeder fish are good and very ...very sparingly.. I have read a number of books and you need to be careful with feeder fish. They will grow fast just feeding them once a day and changing the water regularly.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

everything you said in your first post is all good APART from the beefheart. its really unhealthy for you p's and really shouldnt be fed to them. plus its a hugly messy food. id stay away from it. stick with shrimps, talapia, squid pellets and the such


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

brian519 said:


> the best way to get big healthy looking natts is to feed them a healthy diet, provide excellent water quality, and be patient... don't power feed or feed foods that are high in fat (salmon, beefheart, etc.) just to beef them up, because then they grow too fast and they look horrible.


So will the diet I mentioned in my first post be good with beefheart once a month
[/quote]

not really... i mean, it's up to you, but if you want healthy fish, stick to healthy foods... beefheart is not a healthy food option


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

No beefheart for me. Thanks for the info fellas


----------

